# Classic K Miniatures update. REST IN PEACE, LITTLE FINN!



## cassie (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi everyone... (says a sheepish Cassie who hasn't been here since October




)
My Christmas and Happy New Year to you all!




boy have I missed you guys! it's just been so crazy busy I haven't had a chance to get on here...

All is really well here. we have been enjoying a beautiful hot but still wet summer so everything is beautiful and green and not many fires (not here anyway)

Horse update:
Smartie (stock horse) is doing really well considering he is 26 this year, he got stress founder last winter which took me ages to get his weight back again but with this grass he's doing so well and I have even been out riding him!!

Penny (mini horse) is doing well as always fat and loving being wild haha, I keep thinking I should sell her so someone can do something more with her, but then I think of how she is Smartie's companion and I rethink it lol

Suzie (mini pony): my beautiful darling mare, who gave me the most stunning little colt August last year.... we weaned Pippin last weekend, so she is out in the big paddock for a little while loving life with Penny and Smartie just chilling and letting relax and enjoy being a pony for a while before I bring her in to prep for showing again. love my sweet girl so much. she really is the best girl

Finn (mini pony): my little bug is mega fat oops! but loving life, he is looking fantastic this season and my Dad absolutely adores him!! he even brought him in our house lol.

at the moment he is weaning his little bro Pippin and they LOVE playing together! Pippin is helping him lose weight and is doing quite good at it haha!

hoping to get him out to a few shows this season also... theres definitely two local ones I'm aiming to get too so hopefully they do well at both.

Pippin (6 month old colt) My beautiful little mushroom prince, I love this dude so much! he is just stunning and I love him more and more the older he gets, those who have Facebook have been bombarded with Pip pics hehe soz about that. 
I got Pippin colour tested and he is Silver black (excitement for me) so I have sent off his registration papers this week, his show name is "Classic K Silver Legacy" so I am really excited to get him out to some shows... again hoping to take him to the two local ones that Finn will go to... as long as my friends can take me



I found a mega cute little browband for him which he wore for the first time tonight <3

we have had a little trouble with his feet, just his frogs growing funny so my amazing farrier has been trimming him every month to get his hooves looking better and I have been cleaning out and spraying with purple spray every day and he's looking great.

finally starting to lose that baby fluff.... finally haha! hugging him at night helps he looks so cute in his rugs.

ok enough of me blabbing, no post is a post without piccies right?? sooo here are my ponies, a bit of a timeline for Pip as you haven't seen pics of him since he was 2 months old naughty Cassie...

Newborn <3




2 weeks old







2 months old




4 months old




5 months old










and weaning time, almost 6 months old.

playing with his big bro FInn







and today little Pippi wore his browband and led bridle for the first time.. need to get a new throat latch and lead but thats ok...








hope you are all really well and 2015 is going well for you and your horses


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh well Ill start by saying your are excused for abandoning us for so long. The pics and updates on your team make up for it tho.



LOL

Wow Cassie he has really grown up, 6 months already where has the time gone ?





Hope you had a great Christmas and 2015 is going great for you


----------



##  (Jan 29, 2015)

We've missed you but we must forgive you since you gave us so many wonderful pictures!!

So glad you're back and hoe you'll stick around!!


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 1, 2015)

Wow he's grown so quick!!!


----------



## Kim P (Feb 5, 2015)

So so cute!


----------



## cassie (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone, he has grown up way too quick! Tomorrow it is! Pippin is going to his first show!! Finn is going too will let you know how both boys go later tomorrow hopefully will have some nice pics of them too





Look at the difference in a month!


Both boys looking totally impressed at having to be clean and rugged lol




Wish us luck!! Hoping Pippy will be a good boy for me ?


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 13, 2015)

Sorry I haven't posted before Cassie, but just want to say that both your lovely boys look absolutely fabulous!! Sweet Suzie certainly did you proud didn't she, clever girl! All the very best for the show tomorrow - dont forget the camera.


----------



## cassie (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks Anna! I've missed you so much

I'm so proud of my boys especially pip he just takes everything I do so well hoping he's a good boy for me tomorrow



big camera already packed and phone on charge so If I dnt get pics I'm going to cry lol

Suzie is the best girl in the world!!!! And loving being a wild pony for a while enjoying being out in the big paddock just doing her own thing.

Will let you all know how my two babies go tomorrow.

Best way to spend Valentine's Day with two boys I love so dearly

Happy Valentine's Day to you all for tomorrow


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 13, 2015)

Have fun they look great


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 13, 2015)

Have fun Cassie , Pippin looks amazing


----------



##  (Feb 13, 2015)

CAN'T WAIT TO HEAR HOW THOSE SPECIAL BOYS DO FOR YOU!! But no matter...... to us they're WINNERS!!!!!


----------



## cassie (Feb 14, 2015)

WE'RE BACK!!! after a very successful day!

Pippin went in his foal class and got 1st! the champion class was very difficult... he deserved reserve but didn't get it... was such a good boy for me!

Finley got first in his gelding class then CHAMPION gelding woohoo!! he is fat and lazy but such a good boy he really looks well and has matured amazingly this year!

both boys then went in breeders group and came first.

they are both exhausted now poor bubba some picks from today for you all <3


----------



## cassie (Feb 14, 2015)

Sleepy sleepy baby pippin ?


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 14, 2015)

HOORAY!! MANY CONGRATULATIONS!! WELL DONE FINN AND PIPPEN!!

Brilliant Cassie - and they both look fab in your pics - you look very smart too!!


----------



## chandab (Feb 14, 2015)

Congrats! Nice pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 14, 2015)

Congratulations Cassie


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 14, 2015)

Congratulations and I'm sure pippin slept soundly


----------



##  (Feb 15, 2015)

Perfectly well deserved! Congratulations ALL the way around!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey my friends,

I have been very slack and not updating again.

Pippin went to his second show on the weekend and got Champion miniature pony wooohh!!!!
No update is an update without pictures right... so here's my little champion










hard to believe he will be a year old in a few days! he was such a cute bubba!


I need to also ask you girls to pray for Pippin's big brother Finnley, my first foal and the favourite of my family as a foal Finn got really bad colic and we almost lost him, since then he has had a very delicate digestion system and any little tummy upset would result in colic most times I was able to treat him myself but this saturday he got colic bad and he has been in the vets since then. I had to make the decision to not do the surgery on him on Monday and now we are trying to give him enough time to push things through and get better.
He is in the best place possible and under the best care.

He still has good gut movements, good heart rate and gum colour, still bright and happy and his tummy bloating has gone down, he just isn't passing anything so I would like to ask dear friends that you would join me and my family in praying for my precious little dude. We're really hoping he will come through this. Diane, Anna, Renee and some of our other Aunties know how much this little man means to me.

This was him saturday night when he went into the vets very bloated and miserable




this was him yesterday when I visited him and took him for a nice long walk a brush and a nibble of grass you can see how bright and happy he is, he just isn't passing anything. 


Please pray for my little buggy bear, he means so much to us all


----------



## cassie (Jul 28, 2015)

ps. anyone know how to edit headings now? they've changed things since I last used it



:frusty lol


----------



## chandab (Jul 28, 2015)

Unfortunately, the powers that be took away our ability to edit anything after a rather short period of time, so no more editing, except within a few minutes of posting. I believe, Diane, our forum administrator, may have the ability to edit a title, but I'm not certain.

Congrats on the win with Pippin. Prayers for speedy recovery for Finn.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey Cassie always happy to see an update from you






Great work at the show last weekend, he has grown up way too quickly !!

Hoping Finn makes a speedy recovery. hes in the best hands with your vet





Keep us posted when you have time. Are we expecting a "Classic K" Mini this year ?

Take care, Ryan


----------



## cassie (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks Chanda for the info regarding the editing, I have to say thats a little annoying lol. Poor Diane!!





and thank you for your well wishes for Finn. I think you've been one of the ones here pretty much from his birth weren't you?





Thank you Ryan,
yes little Pippy is growing up way too fast and starting to act colty way too quick in my opinion haha hoping to get him out to more shows this season and give him a few lessons in behaviour and the fact that he is not the most important creature on the planet haha





and thank you too for your well wishes for Finn, he is indeed I'm going to visit him again this afternoon, its just so hard when it's a waiting game like this.

no "classic K" baby this year, giving Suzie mum a year off... thinking of possibly next year or year after... if my Finnley boy doesn't make it I'll probably bump that up till next year but will see how my little man holds up before deciding that... I have a stallion in mind already (of course)

I haven't asked the owner yet so don't have permission but if you would like to take a peek (always love to get the opinion from the aunties and uncles on this page)

google "Koonwarra Roc a Billi". he is a black and white pinto.

if his owner approves I'd love to put her to him but that is all in the future right now we're working on getting the Finnley man better and back home


----------



##  (Jul 29, 2015)

Praying VERY HARD for our Finn!! Please keep us updated, we know how much he means to you....and US!!



ray



ray

Congratulations to Pippin!! Just wonderful news.

As to the editing, things got changed, but I'll see what I can do!!


----------



## lkblazin (Jul 29, 2015)

Finn is in my thoughts as well as family and friends



. Hope he is feeling better. I too had a colic recently. Just yesterday actually. I believe it was do to extreme heat. Keep us updated


----------



## KITTY83 (Jul 30, 2015)

praying for Finn, hope he's doing good!


----------

